# Radioamatierisms >  AM raidītājs

## Ogijs

Sveiki. Ir doma uzbūvēt vai nopirkt AM raidītāju kurš būtu pēc iespējas vienkāršāks un raidītu vismaz 200m rādiusā. Ideja ir tāda lai mājās uzliekot muzonu varētu iet ārā ar pleijeri un klausīties pagalmā to visu. Vai arī elementārai saziņai ar kaimiņu.  Any ideas?

----------


## Jon

Un kāda kvalitāte tam visam? Labāk iegādājies wireless FM austiņas (divas nesējfrekvences - katram stereokanālam sava; skaņa - super!). Traucējumu praktiski nav.
Un kaimiņam labāk pabļaut pār sētu, nekā spaidīt simpleksu Walkie-Talkie...

----------


## Didzis

Ogij, Tu kautko nejauc? Vai tiešām AM raidītaju? Man gan liekas,ka tas ir pilnīgi garām. Uz AM nav stereo un augšas labi ja līdz 6kHz. Kam Tev tādu muzičku vajag? Ja kautko taisīt tad tikai uz FM. Vai nu Jon variantu, vi ņemt gatavu FM raidītāju priekš autiņa un galā  piekārt jaudīgu TV antenas pastiprinātāju ar antenu. Tad varēsi visu rajonu apskaņot. Cita lieta, ka nekas vienkāršs nesanāks un var rasties problēmas ar elektrosakaru inspekciju.

----------

